# is this site's design unique?



## antonioconte (Oct 27, 2008)

can anyone help me out here, do you think this website's design is unique? :

http://www.vertetblanc.com

especially the way the header is?
especially the way the snowflake on the left and the plant moves on hte outside.
especially the border blue and green which grows depending on your screen size.

if anyone can point out any other sites which are similar in template, that would help.

thanks in advance


----------



## Greg_Reez (Oct 27, 2008)

> if anyone can point out any other sites which are similar in template, that would help.



Hi antonio, not exactly sure what you're looking to get outta this, but the website isn't exactly groundbreaking. What its doing has been done before but I could spend all day looking for similar sites. It looks like its using technology thats been done on ALOT of current websites out there.

Its using flash and HTML together very well, its using a background image on both sides (green and blue), which allows the green and blue to stretch to the right and left of your browser window if you enlarge your window size. Flash headers are used all the time, and so is image and header stretching. 

There are two flash animations on this page. 1) The snowflakes and trees falling and growing at the top, and 2) the "Chalet holidays as they should be" tagline just under the main photo.

I wouldn't say that the design of this webpage is unique exactly, but I would say that it was custom-made and not just a template. I checked the design firms portfolio that created it and they have what looks like some pretty decent custom designs.

I'm ALL FOR custom designs, I hate companies or web firms that turn to template monster as a part of their business. There is nothing wrong with that, but I like viewing and appreciating a custom made flash or html website any day.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm using Safari 3.1.2 and I don't see the snowflakes/trees growing animation.  I do see them in Firefox 3.0.3, tho' ...


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you design this from scratch or from a template?

To me, all things being equal, it looks original; at the very least well designed.


----------



## antonioconte (Oct 28, 2008)

hi, my version, I design from scratch. http://www.vertetblanc.com, I've been told is also designed from scratch


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 31, 2008)

Your question makes no sense. Did you design verteblanc or not? What site are you designing? As long as you are creating the design and are not directly copying something else, you should be fine.


----------

